# Thoughts? Classic Magician or burlap sacked chainsaw killer



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Anyone have any thoughts on a costume for this year? I'm torn: my TOT always seem to enjoy me dressed as a zombie or killer monster with a crazy fake weapon.................but last year I went out as the Invisible Man (Claude Raines style) and while I loved it, maybe 3 kids and/or parents knew what or who I was..............but when I have been a zombie, or zombie killer, kids and their parents have a much better reaction and 'scare' from me..........so I guess I'm torn. This year I'd lke to be a magician or swami, but since I'm sure the kids won't know what I am, I'm tempted to do the "splatter" killer thing again this year.....

Thougts? Thanks in advance.........


----------



## Ray A Rottin (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey Johnny...

I've always had an idea for a Magician costume that I hope to use in the near future. If you do decide to go as one, here's my idea.

First, obviously, dress up in magician clothes... white gloves, suit (maybe with tales like an older 1920's magician), a pencil thin mustach, slick greasy hair and maybe some eye make-up to look just a bit freaky.

Second, one of your arms holds a large top hat... but the arm is actually a fake arm. Your real arm will be working a "rabbit puppet" that you control inside the hat. I thought it would be cool to make the rabbit very evil and scarey looking (remember that rabbit in that 3rd story in "The Twilight Zone Movie" with the kid that always gets what he wants). Maybe make the top of the rabbit puppet look normal (white fur) while it's ducked down inside the hat. Once people come up to pet it or look at it, fling your arm out real quick with the evil bunny puppet.

I swear before I die I'm gonna do this costume!  

Well, whatever you decide, Good Luck!


----------



## Hobgoblin (Sep 18, 2005)

If I ever dress up as a spell caster again, I am definitely going to hack one of those disposable camera flashes so that the bulb is in my hand. 


By the way I LOVE the rabbit idea, that is classic.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I guess I should rephrase the question: is it better to dress for yourself, or for the reaction of the crowd which can also be rewarding?


----------



## Hobgoblin (Sep 18, 2005)

johnnythunder said:


> I guess I should rephrase the question: is it better to dress for yourself, or for the reaction of the crowd which can also be rewarding?


That's really a personal thing, isn't it ? Some people don't care what others think, while some only dress up to draw attention. I guess it would also depend on your activity. I am the party host so I have to have a costume with good visibility and movement. I would probably have a much different costume if I was going to someone else's party. I learned my lesson when I made a suit of Roman armor and wore it for 6 hours while making food and running the party, man that stuff gets heavy after a while.


----------



## TheDragon (Sep 19, 2005)

Combine the two...a crazy killer magician...your tagline can be "I'll make YOU disappear"...mwuhahahaha *coughs*...


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm for being true to yourself. I personally dig it when even just a few people 'get' what you're trying to do- for me that makes it all the more worthwhile. Like an exclusive club or something.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Too scarey, the kids won't come inside...if that's where you want them. I was once done up as Jason Vorhees (Friday the 13th Music, the whole bit), and a brother and sister pair (Classmates of my own two kids) refused to enter until I "put down the ax".

These days I dress as Elvis.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas and input. Yeah, I thought about being a dead/zombie magician or an evil one too. I've had most kids who dig the insane zombie killer outfits and a few that did cry. Last year as the I Man I just got sick of kids (and a few parents) saying "look the mummy" or "are you in the FBI" to my favorite "what are you supposed to be".......I'd like to go with the Chandu-type swami hat but then I'm sure I'd get "are you Arab?"


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

I like the idea of the classical magician because I think that it is very underused but could be very effective, especially if you can do a few tricks. 

For my costume, it will be pretty child friendly. Well, until they see the teeth anyway. LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

TheDragon said:


> Combine the two...a crazy killer magician...your tagline can be "I'll make YOU disappear"...mwuhahahaha *coughs*...


I do like that idea thanks


----------



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

I'l go with the swami hat. Just make sure to put a large magician's symbol on it. Maybe have a rabbit on your shoulder or something similiar.


----------



## Hobgoblin (Sep 18, 2005)

sbbbugsy said:


> I'l go with the swami hat. Just make sure to put a large magician's symbol on it. Maybe have a rabbit on your shoulder or something similiar.


OOOOOOoo, perhaps the viscious rabbit of Caerbannog.

http://www.ehobbies.com/tyvmp005.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Love those rabbits.......


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh well....after all that, I've decided I'm going to make a Grim Reaper costume..........wish me luck!


----------



## Hobgoblin (Sep 18, 2005)

Ok, Luck !


----------

